# Paph. rothschildianum



## consettbay2003 (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 19, 2014)

Holy smokes!!!!!! A closer shot of a single flower would be great. This another overseas purchase like the philie?


----------



## consettbay2003 (Apr 19, 2014)

For me it's overseas as the seedlings came from Sam Tsui. They all were keepers


----------



## AdamD (Apr 19, 2014)

What was the cross? It is a gorgeous roth. The dorsal is massive and the petal width is just beyond comprehension.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 19, 2014)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## Brabantia (Apr 19, 2014)

Very nice flowering, congratulations for the culture!


----------



## fibre (Apr 19, 2014)

Incredible !!!


----------



## billc (Apr 19, 2014)

That is putting on quite the show.

Bill


----------



## Spaph (Apr 19, 2014)

What a blooming and nice roth!!


----------



## Paul (Apr 19, 2014)

wow!!!! that's a real winner!!!! great job in blooming it, 5 flowers on a spike, big flowers, nice colors, great dorsal, very good shape... what are the parents? :drool:


----------



## consettbay2003 (Apr 19, 2014)

PAS0244 'Knight Challenge' SM/JOGA x 'Titanic' GM/JOGA


----------



## GuRu (Apr 19, 2014)

Holy cow, altogether 8 lovely flowers at two spikes - a real feast for the eyes.


----------



## emydura (Apr 19, 2014)

That looks an outstanding clone. Five flowers on a spike. The dorsal looks very wide and the petal stance is fantastic. Perfection really. Nice healthy plant too.

Can you try another photo? One with a more contrasting background. Even just against a blue sky might work.


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2014)

holy moly that is a spectacular roth!!! you won the lottery with that one. 

i have a couple plants from this cross but you are doing a much better job growing yours!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 19, 2014)

A fabulous flower and plant. If the spike length increases with (plant) age it will be first class.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2014)

Beautiful!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Trithor (Apr 20, 2014)

Speechless .....!


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow !!


----------



## polyantha (Apr 20, 2014)

Very nice plant and good parents. I actually only like the color of 'knight challenge', but the dorsal is not very good. But combined with the titanic dorsal it obvously produced pretty good progenies. I like your roth alot


----------



## polyantha (Apr 20, 2014)

btw: 
titanic

knight challenge


----------



## Paul (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, I definitly can't believe Sam sold me the same cross, and I have already said him in the past. Look at mine: 







last bloom was the same...


----------



## Carper (Apr 20, 2014)

Just a stunning plant and with the 5 flowers to boot on a single stem. A few more years and the show could be really spectacular.

Gary
UK


----------



## Trithor (Apr 20, 2014)

polyantha said:


> I actually only like the color of 'knight challenge', but the dorsal is not very good.



What is wrong with the dorsal on 'Knight challenge' ? Looks pretty damn awesome to me


----------



## eggshells (Apr 20, 2014)

Excellent clone. To me, its perfect.


----------



## Alec (Apr 20, 2014)

Class act for sure!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 20, 2014)

Trithor said:


> What is wrong with the dorsal on 'Knight challenge' ? Looks pretty damn awesome to me



Being hyper critical its a bit cupped, I suppose. Id have a division any day and its offspring look to be of excellent quality.


----------



## emydura (Apr 20, 2014)

Trithor said:


> What is wrong with the dorsal on 'Knight challenge' ? Looks pretty damn awesome to me



I'm with you Gary. Based on those photos I actually prefer Knights Challenge to Titanic. It is just a unique incredible looking flower.


----------



## paphioland (Apr 21, 2014)

*Knights challenge*


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 21, 2014)

Knights challenge's synsepal appears to be larger/wider then its dorsal. that maybe what's throwing you off Ozpaph


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 21, 2014)

Oh, my!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Knights challenge's synsepal appears to be larger/wider then its dorsal. that maybe what's throwing you off Ozpaph



I was just making a response. I think KC is a great roth but being hypercritical (which was to answer the question posed), the dorsal does cup on some of the photos.


----------



## polyantha (Apr 22, 2014)

The dorsal is not very "good" (round) if you compare NC to most of the modern clones. I agree that the synsepal appears to be bigger than the dorsal. Dorsal shape and also the shape of the pouch (gets much thinner around the opening) makes this clone very special. So you have to decide if you only want the modern clones with perfect shape or plants with an identity. Sounds weird but I like special plants with special flowers alot!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2014)

It is special. Both are in fact.


----------



## Barry (Apr 30, 2014)

You are lucky and you can have a look of mine!
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33626&page=3


----------

